# Spousal visa



## Mza (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a Southafrican partner for more than 4 we are not married, do I qualify for a spousal visa?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

"Spousal visas' are for people that are married to a Thai citizen, so no.


----------

